

Message Systems: Callbacks, Events, Pub Sub, Promises, and Streams - tosh
http://jessewarden.com/2014/10/message-systems-in-programming-callbacks-events-pub-sub-promises-and-streams.html

======
wahern
Shameless plug:
[http://25thandclement.com/~william/projects/cqueues.html](http://25thandclement.com/~william/projects/cqueues.html)

0-dependency Lua module which manages event polling using epoll/kqueue/Solaris
ports. It eschews callbacks in favor of Lua coroutines.

What makes it relevant here is that is also provides a built-in condition
variable type which allows you to wakeup coroutines directly. The included
promise/future module is all Lua, utilizing the condition variable support. No
tricks with eventfd or a pipe, which wouldn't work well, anyhow.

------
joezydeco
No mention of Qt's slots and signals?

~~~
kanwisher
think this was largely on javascript techniques. I liked slots and signals but
never saw it much in JS

